# Flyfishing for kings



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

For those who fish/have fished for kings on fly, what methods do you use? Do you use sinking line to get your fly down deep and work it quickly to the boat, etc? Do you fish wrecks or what?


----------



## Stuart H. Brown (Oct 4, 2007)

True king,

I have not been fortunate enough to catch a king on fly but have tried and will continue.From speaking with others there are several productive measures. Blindcasting in a nice chum slick works but I'm not into alot of blind casting. I would prefer tobe around some bait being worked and hope my oddswere alittle better.I don't think sinking line is a necessity unless its rough water or the fish are down. You do wantto retrieve as fast as possible. I'd try a two handed. If you have a lipped fly you might could let it ride in the current while at anchor. Not themost traditionalof techniques but hey, I'm no purist. Hope that atleast gives you a start. Good luck! SHB


----------



## flyliner (Oct 13, 2007)

We regularly catch kings during the summer on the fly. Hands down the most productive setup is a sinking line, I use the depth charge by Orvis. A great pattern is a white deciever with either a green or blue back and will tie on about 6 to 8 inches of sevenstrand. A figure eight knot works well for attaching fly to leader. If you know of some fads, drift by them and let fly sink as deep as possible before rapidly stripping it back to the surface. May consider investing in a chum churner. Anchor on the edge and start churning and it can be pretty solid action between the kings and big bonitas.










Caught off Destin on a clouser and sinking line


----------



## Stuart H. Brown (Oct 4, 2007)

Nice king. Thanks for giving some proven advice. How deep do you think you're fishing when you let your fly sink and what weight do you prefer? Thanks, SHB


----------

